# How much $$ for an "experienced" boer buck ??



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm just curious what a good price is for an "experienced" boer buck that is NOT registrable. He's approx a year old. He's a pretty black and white boy. Anyway, for you boer buyers/sellers ... what would be a good price for a buck that fits this description ?


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

It really depends on how well he is built. If he is not registered all he would be good for is making meat kids so price would go up depending on how muscular he was.

I see unregistered bucks go from anywhere from $75-$200 around here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A picture would help, to put a more accurate price on him.....
It does depend...on conformation ,muscle,ect.
you say experienced ,how does he produce ?


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Ok. well it's my buck "Moby" ... and I was told that he produces really NICE kids that grow fast & big. 
I don't want him because I can only use him to breed to one of my girls ... and it's hardly worth keeping him just for that. And he's the only buck I currently have, so he's all alone in a pen by himself ... and that drives him nuts ! So the best thing for us and him is to sell him to a place where there's other large goats, where he won't be so lonely, and where he can breed.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I have paid anywhere from $100 to $400 for fullbloods without papers. Australian dollars of course.

The reg'd bucks I've paid up to $2000, lowest I've ever paid is this one I'm getting as soon as the weather cools, for $130.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd say around $150-$200 would be a fair price, depending upon how the market is in your area.


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

It really does depends on the area. Right now we have a couple of well-built registered bucks with decent bloodlines up for sale that no one will touch at $200.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This area is not so good with meat goats yet, I've seen whole herds of registered boers being sold out in the Horse Trader a few months ago for $1000.00...the one ad I do remember was this price for 20 does with kids or were bred and even at auction they go for pennies on the pound :shrug:


----------

